# NX2000 Awd Conversion Completed



## BSTDNX (Sep 25, 2007)

Some of you might not have stumbled across my build thread yet but the past 4-5 months I have been working on converting my NX2000 to awd. Finally brought it for a test drive the other day. You can check out my complete build thread at the following link http://www.sr20forum.com/nx2000/245572-nx-2-stage-build-gti-r-engine-swap.html


----------



## redhawk9274 (May 30, 2009)

Awesome i have been contemplating this for my b13. How did you get a hold of a gtir carrier and sub frame. how much did it cost?


----------



## BSTDNX (Sep 25, 2007)

I bought all my parts from JHOT on ebay. If you google the name it will come up with there website and they are located in just texas at the moment (had to close there georgia facility). Otherwise just search around, it took me a good year to gather up the parts at affordable prices. I think I spent around $2500 for the parts that would be needed off of a Gti-r then I replaced a bunch of stuff ect...


----------

